# Generator Connection to home - Generlink vs Transfer Switch



## DoctorJenks (Jun 23, 2021)

Hey everyone, new to the forum. Recently became interested in finding a way to connect power to my home from a generator. I have a tri fuel Fireman I bought from Costco.

I looked first at an interlock switch, but I don't think that will work since the master switch is on a panel connected to the meter outside. Sad, since that seems like the cheapest option. 

Are my only other two options a transfer switch or a Generlink? I like the idea of a Generlink. Seems like a simpler option that won't require running power lines through walls. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

DoctorJenks said:


> I looked first at an interlock switch, but I don't think that will work since the master switch is on a panel connected to the meter outside.


What does the "master switch" feed? Is it feeding a small entrance panel with a few circuits - one of which being another feed to your "main panel" inside the house? Or is the "master switch" the only device between the service line from the meter and your "main panel" inside the house?


----------



## DoctorJenks (Jun 23, 2021)

FlyFisher said:


> What does the "master switch" feed? Is it feeding a small entrance panel with a few circuits - one of which being another feed to your "main panel" inside the house? Or is the "master switch" the only device between the service line from the meter and your "main panel" inside the house?


As far as I can tell it's a master switch, there isn't another switch on the main panel that shuts down everything. Also, The switch on the meter doesn't feed any other circuits it just goes to the main panel.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

new 2020 code has a master disconnect right after the meter now on the outside of the house.
we are updating as we go on upgrade systems.
i just did another one today.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

DoctorJenks said:


> I like the idea of a Generlink.


Me, too! After examining the options and costs, I installed an MA24-S 40 Amp Switch with 75kA Per Phase Surge Protection a couple of years back and couldn't be happier.


----------



## macdenewf (Sep 3, 2021)

DoctorJenks said:


> Hey everyone, new to the forum. Recently became interested in finding a way to connect power to my home from a generator. I have a tri fuel Fireman I bought from Costco.
> 
> I looked first at an interlock switch, but I don't think that will work since the master switch is on a panel connected to the meter outside. Sad, since that seems like the cheapest option.
> 
> Are my only other two options a transfer switch or a Generlink? I like the idea of a Generlink. Seems like a simpler option that won't require running power lines through walls. Any recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks!


Check with your utility on that generlink. I’m in Houston and when researching options I was thinking of going with the generlink until I contacted center point ( electrical distributor in our area). They will not permit that generlink on the meter so it wasn’t an option for me. 
as to your panel. Is there a main disconnect on the panel? Or is the only disconnect by your meter as you described.


----------

